# Ham Radio Liscence?



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

I am 21 and i am trying to learn new skills to try and expand my job opportunities and hobbies. 

Where would i go to learn how to operate and receive a radio operators license? 

Is it possible to get a job using this skill?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

If you're looking for more of a skills/hobby, I would recommend amateur radio, commonly called "ham radio." We have several threads on it here. Easy enough to order a study guide and then take a short test.

If you want something that you can get a job with, then you'll probably want to look more at a school of broadcasting. I don't have any more knowledge on that end, but hopefully others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So theres not any job involving a ham radio operator or any of the like...i dont mean a radio dispatch by the way, more of learning to use a ham radio and using it on the job. ?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

iForgeDesigns said:


> So theres not any job involving a ham radio operator or any of the like...i dont mean a radio dispatch by the way, more of learning to use a ham radio and using it on the job. ?


You might check out a CERT team, but I think those are all voluntary, certainly at the entry level. We have several on here, including (I think) OldCootHillbilly. You could ask them.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

iForgeDesigns said:


> So theres not any job involving a ham radio operator or any of the like...i dont mean a radio dispatch by the way, more of learning to use a ham radio and using it on the job. ?


Unless you get a job repairing radios, there really isn't a job that involves operating Ham radios. FCC regulations prohibit using Ham radio commercially. There may be jobs as a radioman on commercial ships, but I believe that those jobs are disappearing rather quickly, if not already gone.

If you're interested in just learning about Ham radio, I would suggest looking up Amateur Radio clubs in your area. If you have any problem locating a club, I would be happy to try to help.


----------

